# Girls Night Out



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Two women friends had gone for a girl's night out; both were very
faithful and loving wives, however, they had gotten
over-enthusiastic on the Bacardi Breezers.

Incredibly drunk & walking home they needed to take a p#ss so they
stopped in the cemetery. One of them had nothing to wipe with so she
thought she would take off her panties and use them. Her friend
however was wearing a rather expensive pair of panties and did not
want to ruin them, but was lucky enough to squat down next to a
grave that had a wreath with ribbon on it, so she proceeded to wipe
with that.

After the girls did their business they proceeded to go home.

The next day one of the women's husbands was concerned that his
normally sweet and innocent wife was still in bed hung over, so he
phoned the other husband and said, "These damn girly nights have got
to stop. I'm starting to suspect the worst. My wife came home with
no panties! I'm going to kill the son of a b#tch!"

"That's nothing" said the other husband, "Mine came back with a card
stuck between the crack of her a#se that said "From all of us at the
Fire Station. We'll never forget you."


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Mwa haha hahaha hahaha hahaha - this is pure class :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: Like it!


----------



## chrisk180 (Mar 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Quality!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

classic :lol: :lol:


----------

